# Is She Bred? Or Just Fat?



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I have had Robin for almost a year now. This summer I thought she was bred but she never kidded or developed an udder, now she has gained a considerable amount of weight and I haven't increased her feed any (or atleast not enough to make her gain so much weight). Do you think she is bred? I forgot to get udder pics but I will try to get a few this weekend. Or do you think it is possible that she is barren(sp?)? If she is bred now then that means that my Nigi Buck is the Sire, which would REALLY make me happy because she would produce a Mini Nubian :lol:


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

On that first picture she looks kinda puffy. She's pretty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What does barren mean???


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its kinda hard to tell but she doesn't really have the 'fat packs' behind her front legs that most fat goats exhibit, and her belly is kinda low.

Has she ever kidded before?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking so too, but I also thought she could have been pregnant earlier in the year and was wrong.. so that is why I am seeking second opinions. She is the only Nubian I kept because I just absolutely love her looks and coloring  AND she was the first goat I ever purchased


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

GSFarm said:


> On that first picture she looks kinda puffy. She's pretty!


I was thinking so too, but I also thought she could have been pregnant earlier in the year and was wrong.. so that is why I am seeking second opinions. She is the only Nubian I kept because I just absolutely love her looks and coloring  AND she was the first goat I ever purchased 



kelebek said:


> What does barren mean???


Also means sterile. It is a term commonly used in horses. Here is what the webster dictionary said:

barÂ·ren: not reproducing; incapable of producing offspring â€"used especially of females or matings


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you feel her belly, right in front of her udder, if she is pregnant it should be a lot firmer than a goat that isn't pregnant.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

From what I see of her she does look pregnant. Maybe like 3 months along. If she is indeed pregnant you will see an udder start to develop very soon.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Wooo... something weird is going on with Goat Spot.



goathappy said:


> Well its kinda hard to tell but she doesn't really have the 'fat packs' behind her front legs that most fat goats exhibit, and her belly is kinda low.
> 
> Has she ever kidded before?


I don't know if she has or not. She has never kidded for me and I have had her since January 2007. I purchased her at an exotic animal sale, so it would be possible that she could have been kulled for not producing?? She looked really sunk down in the belly to me as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

chances are she wasn't cycling at the time you bought her. it doesn't mean she is barren.

As to goat spot ---- give it a moment and refresh before you panic that your reply didn't post. THere is a delay at times in the posting


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

My Hubby says she isn't sunk down in the flanks enough to be pregnant... I don't know :?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> chances are she wasn't cycling at the time you bought her. it doesn't mean she is barren.
> 
> As to goat spot ---- give it a moment and refresh before you panic that your reply didn't post. THere is a delay at times in the posting


I did refresh and it showed it didn't post so I started to reply again, oh well, just a fluke I guess.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Some does carry those kids higher, and in the instance of multiples, they take up more space; that she's not 'sunken' in means nothing until about 2 days before birth when the kids shift into birthing position. That is when most does get that hollow flank look, because everything moves downwards, until then, the kids could be setting anywhere in her (on the right side) (rumen is left), not just 'on the bottom' of her tummy.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is beginning to get milk. I will try and get pics of her udder tomorrow.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

She looks pregnant to me! It is hard to tell for sure, but that belly... I have noticed that each doe carries her kid differently. I have some does that carry them really low and don't get too wide and then I have does that carry them high and wide. Other does just get big all over  Keep us updated!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she looks bred to me, her belly is low slung. In the first picture her rear looks a little swollen and in the second picture her tail head looks a little loose.
beth


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooohhh...good luck!!! :hi5:


----------

